# How to promote my design beyond people I know?



## vectorvectoria (May 17, 2013)

I've recently submitted a T-shirt design to TeePublic and have been busy drumming up support to fund it through my circle of friends and family. Is there any other effective ways of reaching out to the bigger audience outside of the people I know? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Advertising like Google Adwords, Facebook Ads, Twitter Ads. Find newsletters that reach the target market of people that are likely to buy the design (ie. if it's a fishing design, find a fishing newsletter to sponsor).

If you read through some past topics in this forum, you'll find all types of great marketing tips.


----------



## STANCEart (May 17, 2013)

I put up ads on stumbleupon and within the first day, it gave me hundreds of views so that's one option to try.

I think facebook advertisement is too expensive if you have friends that have friends that have friends on facebook.

I would also sit at Barnes and Nobles and either draw people or have an interesting conversation with them. But the whole time, i'll have bright red business cards with my website on them. So whenever someone shows interest, give em' a card.

Just a few ideas!


----------



## cr34te (May 17, 2013)

You could try kickstarter.com
You basically advertise your idea and people can donate money towards making it happen.

Also yeah just wander around with business cards or flyers and hand them out - make a facebook page and get all your friends to share it just so people there friends with see it and try out Google Adwords. And get a business loan.


----------



## beezytee (May 17, 2013)

Another way is perhaps opening up a free online store, like miiduu.com.


----------

